#  Nachrichten >   Krank im Keller: Dauerhafter Lichtentzug schädigt den Körper >

## zeit.de

Fast zweieinhalb Jahrzehnte lang sah die im Keller ihres Elternhauses eingekerkerte Elisabeth F. kein Tageslicht. Dabei braucht der Mensch die Strahlung der Sonne   Weiterlesen...

----------

